# Buck Rogers returns



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another vintage collectible has been added to Prof. Henry’s _Museum of Dubious Authenticity_. Some say he found it in a long-hidden box of childhood keepsakes. Others say he created it down in his secret lair, carving .032” thick brass with a 1/16” tapered ball nose bit, and a 30º engraving bit. They say he filled in the background with red lacquer to match the original badges.

We’re not sure which story is true, but you know you want a Buck Rogers medal if you’re of a certain age. The Professor is tickled pink at owning this blast from his past. And, like the other exhibits in his Museum, he’s not fussy about their provenance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dubious all the way...
but 1st class Dubious....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome. Great memories!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

That definitely deserves a shelf all its own...very nice...! ! !


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

When I was a kid I'd love it when I could watch Buck Rogers, maybe that's why Star Wars took off so well as us old guys remembered that, there are a lot of similarities. Great job Gaf!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Love it. Here's Buster Crabbe in the 1939 film.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Does it come with DVDs of the matinee shows I watched as a kid?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Used to Buck Rogers serials at the Saturday matinees when I was a kid. Could always see the wires holding up the spaceships as they "flew" thru space, also the pipe running to the space ships, that smoke was blown thru, and came out of the spaceship exhausts, so you knew they were flying. Very realistic.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

A bit before my time but it is as always well done


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

marecat3 said:


> A bit before my time but it is as always well done


- agreed. 


- ebill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Call me when you get the Col. Wilma Deering and Princess Ardala mementos done. We'll talk price then...


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not much of a Buck Rogers fan. More of a Roy Rogers girl  but the badge is awesome Oliver.


----------

